# Aria 6



## gwilliams20 (May 4, 2010)

I have the drivers and cross over parts. I will be building the cabinets. Any comments on these regarding sound, modifications or tips that may speed things along? All comments welcome.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

You might want to post a link to that...


----------



## gwilliams20 (May 4, 2010)

The box drawings and crossover schematics can be seen at Zalytron under kits, premium. This info is also posted on the Orca Designs site.


----------

